# Holiday Wish



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

As the holidays approach and the new year around the corner, I just want to wish everyone here on HerSailNet a wonderful and joyous holiday season. It has been a pleasure to exchange learning experiences among ourselves. You all have taught me a few new things during our conversations here. Thank you all. 
With the first decade of the new millennium behind us, I look forward to the new year in sharing our love for sail and water. My hope is that this forum expands to more conversations from the women sailors who grace the planet waters. My you all have peace in your soul, love in your hearts and fair winds on your backs. Happy Holidays!


----------

